# New Gans Cube



## ExplodingPie (Jan 24, 2014)

I guess you can call this the Gans III V2, or Gans III V2 2, I don't know. But Gans has released a new puzzle that I caught sight of on cubezz (not advertising them by the way). This looks really odd, a lot like an Ecube.


----------



## NoobyCuber (Jan 24, 2014)

I saw that on Cubezz as well and thought that the center was the ugliest center on any cube ever. Like honestly, circular parts don't work for a cubical puzzle.


----------



## Bryandgg (Jan 24, 2014)

Definitely not into how it looks, hate the centers. But im sure it'll turn very good...


----------



## brian724080 (Jan 24, 2014)

Weird pieces


----------



## stoic (Jan 24, 2014)

It looks like the stickers are rounded more than the pieces themselves (well, on the centres anyway).
I wonder if standard size stickers would fit - if you replaced them it would look more conventional


----------



## mark49152 (Jan 24, 2014)

ellwd said:


> It looks like the stickers are rounded more than the pieces themselves (well, on the centres anyway).
> I wonder if standard size stickers would fit - if you replaced them it would look more conventional


Look at the right side of the green center - it curves away.

Those grooves in the internals look like they will eat lube.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 24, 2014)

I liked the Gans cube III I got from lightake except it felt a little weird and was too small. Might actually pick this up. Like it a lot more than other new companies' cube hype (like CX3, I realise Maru is an old company, but this was their first real "competitive" 3x3)

Looks interesting. I think the centre pieces mainly look weird due to the sticker.


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 24, 2014)

I ordered one. I love the Gan III. I use it a lot, but it is too small for me.


----------



## XTowncuber (Jan 24, 2014)

It surprises me a lot how many people like the Gans III. I absolutely hate mine, it's one of the worst 3x3s I own. I never had much faith in Gans, and what little I had I lost quickly.


----------



## NoobyCuber (Jan 24, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> It surprises me a lot how many people like the Gans III. I absolutely hate mine, it's one of the worst 3x3s I own. I never had much faith in Gans, and what little I had I lost quickly.



What is it that you hate about it?


----------



## Lchu613 (Jan 24, 2014)

Looks interesting. The centers aren't actually that circular, it's just the stickers.


----------



## Paradox Cubing (Jan 24, 2014)

I talked to cubezz and they said the other V2s are 'fakes' and this one is the 'real' one... So idk, I'm getting this soon so I'll make an unboxing and comparison of the pieces to the I guess 'fake' V2. Also, the pieces look pretty much the same on that and the other V2, if you look closely, it's just the stickers which are cut weirdly. I kinda like


----------



## Paradox Cubing (Jan 24, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> It surprises me a lot how many people like the Gans III. I absolutely hate mine, it's one of the worst 3x3s I own. I never had much faith in Gans, and what little I had I lost quickly.



I kind of agree with you, I thought it would be really good cube since a lot of people liked it. I do like the speed of it, it's just the feel which I dont like. That cheap plastic feel like on the huanying. And it catches a bit too.


----------



## XTowncuber (Jan 24, 2014)

NoobyCuber said:


> What is it that you hate about it?



it's light, feels cheap, and catches more than a Rubik's brand. The feeling honestly reminds me of a dollar store cube.


----------



## marquis2 (Jan 24, 2014)

Gans III v2 is pretty great after breaking in and the feel of a light cube make it like you have nothing in your hand personnally I break my PB with this one


----------



## mati1242 (Jan 24, 2014)

Actually this one looks pretty good.
Maybe I will buy one to satisfy my curiosity ^^


----------



## cubizh (Jan 24, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> It surprises me a lot how many people like the Gans III. I absolutely hate mine, it's one of the worst 3x3s I own. I never had much faith in Gans, and what little I had I lost quickly.


I completely agree with this, regarding the v2. The cube locks up a lot at any given tension, the pieces seem to tangle on each other when solving, refusing to turn and it feels cheap (as in very thin). It was a surprisingly bad cube.


----------



## Dapianokid (Jan 24, 2014)

I adore the cheap feel on the Gans III. It'd be my main if it weren't for one major flaw: It locks just a bit too much for me, because of it's unreliable corner cutting. Even on the best tensions, sometimes it can cut 45, and others barely over 30! I love the speed, too.
CX3 is my main on feel alone. But CX3 and Gans III are both the fastest cubes I own (though I still solve fastest with Zhanchi  )

I'll definitely get one of these new cubes.


----------



## cubizh (Jan 24, 2014)

Dapianokid said:


> I adore the cheap feel on the Gans III. It'd be my main if it weren't for one major flaw: It locks just a bit too much for me, because of it's unreliable corner cutting. Even on the best tensions, sometimes it can cut 45, and others barely over 30! I love the speed, too.
> CX3 is my main on feel alone. But CX3 and Gans III are both the fastest cubes I own (though I still solve fastest with Zhanchi  )
> 
> I'll definitely get one of these new cubes.


The Gans III feels very similar (but worse) to the Shengshou Fast (blue box). Not sure if you have one, but if you like that kind of feel you could try that one too.


----------



## 7nand (Jan 29, 2014)

Here's the first impressions (unboxing) - by cubeorcubes

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-5vl7-zEk5o


----------



## mati1242 (Jan 29, 2014)

Looks like it's a little too fast.
I would like to know something more about lock ups and rolling pops.

I'm waiting for first reviews


----------



## Sidharth PR (Jan 29, 2014)

Yeah the round centers look a bit odd but i do feel that it would probably let the cube move better.


----------

